# Wer kennt diese Nummer  0172 3364705



## Calimero2004 (7 Februar 2009)

Hallo , wer weiß was das für eine Rufnummer ist ??

 0172 33 64 705 muß wieder irgendein "Service" sein :-?


----------



## Thot (7 Februar 2009)

*AW: Wer kennt diese Nummer  0172 3364705*



Calimero2004 schrieb:


> Hallo , wer weiß was das für eine Rufnummer ist ??
> 
> 0172 33 64 705 muß wieder irgendein "Service" sein :-?



0172 ist Vodafone Deutschland


----------



## Calimero2004 (7 Februar 2009)

*AW: Wer kennt diese Nummer  0172 3364705*



Thot schrieb:


> 0172 ist Vodafone Deutschland


 

Hallöchen...das weiß ich aber was ist das für ein Service??? :-?


----------



## Thot (7 Februar 2009)

*AW: Wer kennt diese Nummer  0172 3364705*

naja was haben sie dir gesagt?


----------



## Calimero2004 (8 Februar 2009)

*AW: Wer kennt diese Nummer  0172 3364705*



Thot schrieb:


> naja was haben sie dir gesagt?


 

Ich habe da nicht angerufen - möglicherweise ist das so eine "Falle" ??

Wenn ich SMS dahin verschicke , dann nur über Free SMS -Internet aber nicht über mein Handy.

Es wird viel zu viel Schindluder getrieben - was ich hier alles schon gelesen habe , läßt einem die Haare zu Berge stehen.

 Ich habe nur gelesen "Service" - mehr steht da nicht.


----------



## Thot (8 Februar 2009)

*AW: Wer kennt diese Nummer  0172 3364705*



Calimero2004 schrieb:


> Ich habe da nicht angerufen - möglicherweise ist das so eine "Falle" ??



Ich meinte, ob Du bei Vodafone Deutschland angerufen hast? :-?


----------



## Sirius (8 Februar 2009)

*AW: Wer kennt diese Nummer  0172 3364705*



Calimero2004 schrieb:


> Hallo , wer weiß was das für eine Rufnummer ist ??


Guckst du hier: Telefon-Treff Archiv


----------



## Calimero2004 (8 Februar 2009)

*AW: Wer kennt diese Nummer  0172 3364705*



Sirius schrieb:


> Guckst du hier: Telefon-Treff Archiv


 

Danke für den Tip!

Ich habe ebend auch versucht aus dem Festnetz anzurufen - geht nicht - nur aus D2 .

Verstanden habe ich noch immer nicht ganz was das nun für eine Nummer ist und was sie beinhaltet??!:roll:


----------



## Unregistriert (22 Februar 2009)

*handyterror nachts*

Hallo allerseits,

ich habe heute morgen gegen 4:30 Uhr einen anruf auf mein handy bekommen. nun bin ich wach^^. die nummer lautet: 0152-08417772. da die nummer so ähnlich ist, wie die von meiner schwester rief ich sofort zurück. ich hatte die mailbox dran von einer frau mit ner "lustigen" ansage, wie "halloooo..., hallo.., sorry war nur ein scherz, nicht böse sein, bin gerade unterwegs, man könne sie aber unter der telefonnr. 0137/7442131 erreichen", dann wurde mir noch mitgeteilt, dass man nicht auf die mailbox sprechen könne, da diese schon voll sei. die 0137-nr. habe ich natürlich nicht angerufen.

ich bin stink sauer. man wird jetzt schon mitten in der nacht angerufen, wo man schlaftrunken ans handy geht, weil man denkt, es könnte ein notfall sein und es wird vorgegeben, es sei ein privatgespräch. ich musste das hier einfach mal loswerden, mir geht es auch darum, die beiden nummern öffentlich zu machen.

lg an alle im forum

jana


----------



## Marco (22 Februar 2009)

*AW: Wer kennt diese Nummer  0172 3364705*



Calimero2004 schrieb:


> Verstanden habe ich noch immer nicht ganz was das nun für eine Nummer ist und was sie beinhaltet??!:roll:



Warum liest du den geposteten Link nicht einfach durch? 
Die Nummer wird von Vodafone genutzt um die für den Anrufer kostenpflichtige Abwesenheitsansage zu generieren.

Gruß Marco


----------



## Aka-Aka (22 Februar 2009)

*AW: handyterror nachts*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Hallo allerseits,
> 
> ich habe heute morgen gegen 4:30 Uhr einen anruf auf mein handy bekommen. nun bin ich wach^^. die nummer lautet: 0152-08417772. da die nummer so ähnlich ist, wie die von meiner schwester rief ich sofort zurück. ich hatte die mailbox dran von einer frau mit ner "lustigen" ansage, wie "halloooo..., hallo.., sorry war nur ein scherz, nicht böse sein, bin gerade unterwegs, man könne sie aber unter der telefonnr. 0137/7442131 erreichen", dann wurde mir noch mitgeteilt, dass man nicht auf die mailbox sprechen könne, da diese schon voll sei. die 0137-nr. habe ich natürlich nicht angerufen.


Bitte melde den Vorgang (genau so, wie Du ihn hier beschrieben hast) *umgehend* an die Bundesnetzagentur ( per Mail unter Angabe deines Namens und Anschrift, [zumindest eines Namens und einer Anschrift  ] an
rufnummernmissbrauch(at)bnetza.de

Hierbei handelt es sich um eine illegale Bewerbung der Mehrwertnummer 01377442131.

Frage, falls Du etwas Zeit hast, bei

IN-telegence GmbH & Co. KG
Oskar-Jäger-Straße 125
50825 Köln

verbraucherservice[at]in-telegence.net

nach, wem die diese Nummer zur Abzocke überlasssen äääääh ich meine _weiter vermietet_ haben.

und wenn Du ganz viel Zeit hast: Erstatte Strafanzeige wegen Betrug.


----------



## Aka-Aka (22 Februar 2009)

*AW: Wer kennt diese Nummer  0172 3364705*

für google:
01377442131
0137 7442131
01377 442131
0152 08417772
015208417772
01520 8417772


----------



## Aka-Aka (22 Februar 2009)

*AW: handyterror nachts*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> lg an alle im forum


Liebe Grüße zurück
:sun:


----------



## Unregistriert (25 Februar 2009)

*AW: Wer kennt diese Nummer  0172 3364705*

Muß man hier denn alles selber machen?


> es handelt sich bei dem Kunden um die Firma
> 
> La Voice GmbH & Co. KG
> Oranienburger Str. 26
> ...



Liebe Grüße
"fischchen"
@in-telegence _Do you remember?_


----------



## Unregistriert (4 Mai 2010)

*AW: Wer kennt diese Nummer  0172 3364705*

Hallo ich habe so ein ähnlichees problem ich habe seit neustem einen O2 vertrag und mich ruft seit 2 tagen jeden tag eine nummer an ich weis jetzt dass sie von vodafon ist aber ich kenne die nummer nicht und wollte mal fragen ob jemand eine internet seite kennt wo man eine handy nummer eingeben kann und dann einen namen bekommt wem diese nummer gehört


----------



## Marco (5 Mai 2010)

*AW: Wer kennt diese Nummer  0172 3364705*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> ....an ich weis jetzt dass sie von vodafon ist aber ich kenne die nummer nicht und wollte mal fragen ob jemand eine internet seite kennt wo man eine handy nummer eingeben kann und dann einen namen bekommt wem diese nummer gehört



Da gibt es eine neue Seite heisst goggle oder so. Alternativ mal die Nummer anrufen und fragen was die wollen. 

Vielleicht war deine Nummer schon einmal vergeben... Gibt immer wieder Leute die nicht merken, wenn Nummern zwischendurch nicht vergeben sind.

Das war jetzt aber nicht schwer.

Gruß Marco


----------

